

Google Building Water Recycling Plants for its Data Centers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/04/20/google-boosts-its-water-recycling-efforts/

======
wanderr
Can someone shed some light on why the water needs to be released into the
sewer systems at all? Instead of recycling someone else's water, why not turn
the pipe around and recycle their own? Does it take too long to cool back down
to a usable temperature or something?

